# Best deal under $500 ???



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

It's time to upgrade...my pc is at least 12 y/o, still running 98...

Looking for a good deal for home/school in a desktop model...want to be able to watch DVD's burn CD's...but we are limited to dial-up at the moment...

I probably could use my old 17" clunky heavy huge monitor but something with less bulk may also be well worth it...I don't think I need speakers either (I have 3 sets from other pcs...

Advice?


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Read online reviews for each of the PCs in your price range. That will give you some idea what will last longest for you. For watching DVDs and burning CDs, just make sure you get a computer with a DVD-R\CD-RW drive (all but the $250 wally-world netbooks will have at least that; even their ~$500 laptops).


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My next desktop be probably be an Acer -- I've been looking at this one at Staples for $399.00 -- AcerÂ® AM3400-U2502 Desktop PC. A monitor will take you over the $500.00 limit, unless you get a refurbished one through E-Bay or its like. Do be aware that none of the new computers come with a dial-up modem so you'll have to install one yourself (easy to do). I have two Acers that I have been extrememly happy with -- a full-sized Aspire laptop 5 years old and still going strong and an Aspire One netbook -- 2.5 years old and wonderful for trips. 

A friend recently purchased a HP Presario and she is very happy with it. I believe she got it at Best Buy for around $550.00 including a flat screen monitor. Don't know the model number.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have purchased my last two computers on the release date of new Windows operating systems. Super bargains. My last cost $266 for PC system, i.e. PC, 19" monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc.

Too far off for you to wait for a release however. Can you hold off until Black Friday? There are usually some terrific deals then and just before and after Christmas. If not, aim for school shopping buys.

I have always had good results with Hewlett Packard and Compaq even if others have not. Those were the brands I bought. The HP is now a spare and back up computer.

If you don't have much more than basic needs then about any unit will do as the basics in any model are far superior to what you have.
----
I think most monitors will have built in speakers but they are far from ideal. Since I watch movies I opted for add on units of good hz range.
-----------
On problem you may run into is Internet connectivity since you have dial up. Not sure if you can find a computer with a modem built in or if you will have to buy separately and add it. Expect the latter.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I've bought my last 3 computers from Tiger Direct. They were refurbs but I have no complaints. My last one would have still been working fine except it was fried by hurricane Ike.

I bought one a couple months ago it was $240 w/free postage, that doesn't include a monitor though. It does everything my last computer did but has a much smaller profile. Very sleek and quiet. 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...sp?CatId=5138&name=Refurbished-Windows-7-PCs&

Check often, as the inventory changes frequently.


----------



## Typent (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanted to second Tiger Direct as a good option, and add with it www.newegg.com; I just checked and they currently have 72 desktops that are $500 or less. I also thoroughly enjoy the setup they use for reviews as although it can get technical they get pretty specific about what they liked and disliked about the hardware. I've bought online from both and they both have excellent customer service as well. And you rarely have to worry about what constitutes as refurbished when it comes to this sort of thing, 9 times out of 10 it's a case of something as simple as a short for example leading to the last owner just replacing it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

As far as Desktops go, the more reliable ones are the same companies as with laptops, currently Lenovos. I'd agree with Acer's/Asus PCs as well; and if you do buy with TigerDirect, I'll state the obvious - try to stick to what others have bought and recommend.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought this e-machine the day after Thanksgiving at least 5 years ago. I think everything cost about $400.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Tiger Direct referb

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6078300&CatId=5139

I have bought a lot of these

Wal Mart Monitor 99$


----------

